# Google Chrome



## he beholds (Apr 9, 2009)

We were using Firefox, but when I would do google searches and click on the cite that I wanted, I would often be re-directed to shopzilla or some other shopping website. If I clicked "back" and then re-clicked on the link I wanted, it would show up, but it was very annoying. Googling that problem led me to believe that it is a Firefox thing, so I'm trying Chrome. 

My first question: How do I change the tab bookmarks that are under the address bar? My favorite aspect of Firefox was the favorites tabs.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like you have a trojan. I had a variety of a vundo virus that would do that very thing, and a lot more. It was tough to clean off. Normal, very good, anti virus didn't even see it. Thanks to Fred's suggestion I was able to clean it off. Here is the website he gave me:

Windows XP Cleaning Procedure - MajorGeeks Support Forums

It takes time to do all that they reccomend, but it is well worth it. It found more stuff hiding back there than I knew were possible. My computer is running a lot faster, too.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 9, 2009)

We've actually used Fred's cleaning process and that is the only residual problem, as far as we can tell


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 9, 2009)

You might have to run it twice. I had to do that on one computer in the office. The second time it caught it. Also, did you disconnect from the internet when it told you to? That is pretty critical.


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 9, 2009)

To change bookmarks in Chrome:
there is an icon that looks like a spanner, at the top right of Chrome, to the right of the address bar. Click on it and go to Bookmarks Manager. It should be clear from there how to add and delete bookmarks.


----------



## Berean (Apr 9, 2009)

Major Geek's is very good. Post in their Malware forum. They'll run you through a process to make sure you have a 'clean machine', like Theognome's.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 10, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> To change bookmarks in Chrome:
> there is an icon that looks like a spanner, at the top right of Chrome, to the right of the address bar. Click on it and go to Bookmarks Manager. It should be clear from there how to add and delete bookmarks.



What is a spanner? Thanks!

-----Added 4/10/2009 at 12:27:11 EST-----

Oh...found it, thanks!


----------

